# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Bánh xèo gạo lứt và bánh canh Ba Đồn - Ẩm thực Quảng Bình

## dungntn

Quảng Bình không chỉ được biết đến  với nhiều bờ biển đẹp, các danh thắng làm say lòng du khách mà nơi đây  còn có vô vàn món ăn khiến ai đã từng thưởng thức đều nhớ mãi không  quên. 

*Bánh xèo gạo lứt ở Quảng Hòa 

*Loại  bánh xèo bằng gạo đỏ, hoa văn nổi đều, đơn giản nhưng phải đủ các món  kèm theo: cá chuối làm bằng... quả chuối sứ, nộm, rau sống, bánh đa và  nước chấm. Đĩa nộm gồm có giá, rau két và vừng. Đậu đổ giá làm nộm phải  loại đậu đỏ, hạt to bậm. Gạo làm bánh xèo là loại lúa mành màu đỏ chỉ  xay bóc vỏ lúa (còn có tên gọi là gạo đỏ, gạo lứt) ngâm nước khoảng 5  tiếng đồng hồ rồi đem xay, dùng môi múc cả nước và gạo bỏ vào cối xay từ  từ. 

Xay được 2 lần cho gạo mịn. Xay xong, bỏ một ít muối, hành hẹ thái nhỏ vào trong thau nước bột gạo


 
Khuôn tráng bánh cũng do bàn tay người đàn ông Quảng Hòa làm ra, miệng  lớn hơn bát ăn cơm một tí, thành khuôn mỏng, cao khoảng 1,5cm, đáy bằng  phẳng. Bếp làm có thể tráng một lúc được nhiều khuôn. Bếp thật đỏ lửa  mới bỏ khuôn lên, khi tráng bánh chú ý lửa thật đỏ và đều thì bánh mới  nở dậy, có hình hoa văn. 

Khi  khuôn đã nóng, dùng môi hay tàu chuối tẩm mỡ chà lên đáy khuôn rồi múc  bột gạo tráng lên. Tráng đến khuôn thứ 3 thì bánh khuôn đầu đã chín, cứ  lần lượt làm như thế. 

Món cá  chuối lạ mắt nhất. Nguyên liệu chính là những quả chuối sứ (loại chuối  có hạt) chưa già nhưng cũng không non quá. Người ta hái xuống, gọt vỏ,  ngâm với phèn hoặc chanh rồi thái nhỏ. Sau đó luộc, uốn hình thù con  tôm, con cá. Rồi lấy từng con cá chuối nhúng qua vào bát gia vị. Lúc sắp  cá lên đĩa, có thể rưới thêm một ít gia vị có ớt, tỏi. Như vậy trong  mỗi lát cá đều thấm gia vị. Khi ăn, lấy bánh xèo cuốn rau sống, nộm, cá  chuối lại rồi kẹp vào bánh đa.


 
Bánh xèo ăn ngon nhất là lúc vừa tráng xong, tráng tới đâu ăn tới đó.  Cầm miếng bánh trên tay, cảm nhận được sự nóng hổi của mùi thơm gạo lứt  thì thật tuyệt vời.


 
Hiện nay món bánh xèo này chưa có mặt ở Hà Nội, và hy vọng trong tương  lai người dân Thủ Đô sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn ngon này. 

*Bánh canh Ba Đồn 

*Món  Bánh canh bột lọc là một món ăn bình dân, có hương vị thơm ngon đặc  trưng của mảnh đất miền Trung và được chế biến rất đơn giản.


 
Bánh canh bột lọc được làm từ bột gạo thơm, dẻo hạt và trắng tinh, đem  xay nhào thành bột, cho cán mỏng rồi xắt thành từng lát, từng sóng như  mì sợi.


 
Dù đơn giản, nhưng để nấu được một nồi bánh canh  Quảng Bình cũng khá công phu. Nguyên liệu chính của món này là sườn heo  và tôm tươi, loại tôm sống ở đầm, cho thịt đậm đà, đặc biệt là không  tanh.  Sau khi ướp gia vị, bạn xào sườn, xào tôm với hành  phi, cho chín tới, đảm bảo miếng sườn béo ngậy, không bị khô, tôm thì  giữ được màu đỏ hồng và độ giòn. Một bí quyết nữa làm nên sức hấp dẫn  của tô bánh canh chính là chén nước mắm ớt được pha chế đơn giản. Chỉ  cần một chén nhỏ nước mắm cốt, thêm một vài lát ớt xanh thơm hăng hăng  là có thứ gia vị ngon lành. 

Điều  quan trọng làm nên hương vị của món bánh canh bột lọc chính là nước  dùng. Nêm các thứ gia vị xong phủ thêm một lớp nước mầu, ớt bột, dầu  thực phẩm... Khi thấy nước sôi đủ độ thì cắt những con bột thả vào. Lửa  để cháy liu riu cho nồi bánh canh lúc nào cũng nóng, không để lửa cao sẽ  mềm sợi bột. 
 Sau khi trần bột lọc khoảng 2 phút, ta vớt ra tô.  Cùng với tôm, sườn, bạn chan nước dùng rồi rắc thêm ít hành thơm, ngò,  tiêu ớt... Khi bạn mở nắp nồi bánh canh lên, mùi nước dùng tỏa ra thơm  ngào ngạt, sự hòa quyện giữa mùi bột, chả tôm, cua, thịt, hành và bát  bánh canh thật quyến rũ với sắc hồng, xanh, vàng, trắng, nâu... lấp lánh  trông sẽ rất bắt mắt. 


 
Ở Hà Nội, các bạn có thể thưởng thức món banh canh đậm đà này ở phố Quang Trung, giá cả dao động từ 30.000 – 40.000 đồng/ bát.




(Theo quangbinh.gov.vn)



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo  *Du lịch biển Nhật Lệ – Phong Nha (4N/3Đ)* - *Du lich bien Nhat Le - Phong Nha (4N/3D)* 



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Quảng Bình* - *tour du lich  Quang Binh* 



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Quảng Bình click vào *du lịch Quảng Bình* - *du lich Quang Binh*

----------


## dung89

MÌnh rất thích bánh xèo

----------

